# Rtr Tc3



## QUESTFORSPEED (Dec 4, 2004)

I Just Bought A Rtr Tc3 And Was Wondering Why The Diffs Keep Loosing Up After About 2 Min Of Run Time


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

QUESTFORSPEED said:


> I Just Bought A Rtr Tc3 And Was Wondering Why The Diffs Keep Loosing Up After About 2 Min Of Run Time


could be the diff screw is not set properly... or its backing out.

might want to rebuild the diffs... when you tighten.. follow the manual 
i think it was tighten till you the spring compress, and then back of a 1/8th of a turn or something.. its in the manul..


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

One rule that I have always adheared to is to always use NEW diff nuts every time I rebuild the diff's. That way you avoid the loosenig problem. Cheap fix.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

It should have a nylock nut on the diff bolt.I have never had one back off. Ck adjustment as RC MITS has. That is correct adjustment. Okay I can't remember if you can put in diff adjuster and nut in backwards on tc-3 something to Ck.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Slider said:


> It should have a nylock nut on the diff bolt.I have never had one back off. Ck adjustment as RC MITS has. That is correct adjustment. Okay I can't remember if you can put in diff adjuster and nut in backwards on tc-3 something to Ck.


ooo i checked the manual.. its 1/2 a turn.. but its a matter of feel really..

http://download.teamassociated.com/pdf/manuals/tc3manual_2001.pdf

here is the manual online


----------



## redheat8 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have yet to loose a diff. on any of my cars , lucky I guess, When rebiulding I replace them , diff. balls and wash out the bearing , RED


----------



## QUESTFORSPEED (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks everybodie i took all of your advice and the tc3 is running great


----------

